# Defining the “Precision Weapon” in Effects-Based Terms



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/apj/apj06/spr06/sine.html

According to Major Sine, as technology evolves, war fighters and planners need to expand the concept of weapons effects beyond merely destructive results and develop an inclusive definition of precision weapons tailored to effects-based operations. He proposes a definition that focuses specifically on the preciseness of the weapon’s effect rather than on the meaning of "precision" as it relates to the accuracy of a weapon’s guidance system.


SEE ALSO
Eight companies to investigate lethal effects of high-power microwaves

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., 1 March 2006. U.S. Air Force scientists are looking to eight defense contractors to find new ways of using high-power microwaves as weapons, and to find new ways of using weapons-strength high-power microwaves.

Officials of Detachment 8 of the Air Force Research Laboratory/PKDP at Kirtland Air Force Base, N.M., awarded eight industry contracts Feb. 28 for research and development under BAA entitled "Electro Magnetic Effects Research and Development."

This effort is to search for new opportunities in all aspects of high-power electromagnetic lethality, as well as to develop new solutions and enhance present capabilities.

The Air Force is awarding a $24 million to be split among these eight companies:

-- ATK/Mission Research Corp. in Albuquerque, N.M.;
-- Electro Magnetic Applications in Lakewood, Colo.;
-- Fiore Industries, Albuquerque, N.M.;
-- ITT Industries, Albuquerque in N.M.,
-- Lockheed Martin in Grand Prairie, Texas;
-- Northrop Grumman, Albuquerque, N.M.;
-- Science Applications International Corp. in Albuquerque, N.M.; and
-- Voss Scientific in Albuquerque, N.M.

Research will support missions such as survivability of U.S. Department of Defense assets to high-power microwave environments, the development of high-power microwave weapons, and the refinement of high-power microwave-predictive modeling for inclusion into engagement and campaign-level models.


----------

